# not sure!!



## 23226 (May 20, 2005)

hiIve not been diagnosed but i seem to have a lot of the symptoms mentioned.Three times recently i have woken in the night aching in all my joints and feeling as if i have a temperature.I was convinced i was starting influenza.By the morning the symptoms had gone.would this be another sign that i may be suffering from FMS,CFS or maybe ME?Regards and thanks for reading.tommouk


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi tommouk.Just based on this brief description, it's truly impossible to know if you might have FMS or ME.But, I would encourage you to keep a "Symptom Log". Get a special calendar, and write down all your symptoms, everyday (for at least a month or 2) - be very specific, and very accurate. Then, take it with you to your next doctor's appointment. That helps doctors so much, and then when they ask you "How long have you had X symptom?" You'll be able to give an exact answer.I hope this helps!


----------



## 23226 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. No use doing what you suggest as if I see my doc with a list of "aches & pains" he will just put it down to my long term depression. This is usually under control but I have "been through the mill" this last year and my whole body seems to be giving up in one way and another.Thanks again.tommo


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aha, there is a helpful tidbit of information! The "official" diagnostic criteria for ME/CFIDS/CFS state that having a pre-existing psychiatric diagnosis that could explain your pain excludes you from having an ME/CFIDS diagnosis.(Another reason I suggest keeping a Symptom Log is because it is a much more objective way to tell your doctor what your symptoms are, rather than walking in and saying "I hurt all over all the time". If you can narrow it down and say "My back hurt on Tuesday and Wednesday, my hips hurt on Thursday and Friday, etc" it makes you seem much less hysterical, and much more objective. You usually get a bit more respect from the doctor that way. Might help you for future reference - just something to consider!)So, I don't know if that helps, but it might! Keep hanging in there! It's all we can do most days, isn't it?


----------

